# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  ALIZ-E project, 7th framework program of the European Commission, University of Plymouth, Plymouth, United Kingdom

## Airicist

vimeo.com/user34366959

facebook.com/Aliz-e-Project-110021579070918

Coordinator - Tony Belpaeme

----------


## Airicist

ALIZ-E - project overview
November 12, 2014




> The ALIZ-E project builds social robots to support children with diabetes. The robots are evaluated across hospitals in Europe as a support tool for young children, and help children understand their conditions and educates children about diabetes management. This first half of the video goes into the scientific and technical aspects of building social robots. The latter half highlights the impact on medical practice, showcasing the use of the robot in a hospital environment.

----------


## Airicist

ALIZ-E - collaborations
November 12, 2014




> The ALIZ-E project builds social robots to support children with diabetes. The robots are evaluated across hospitals in Europe as a support tool for young children, and help children understand their conditions and educates children about diabetes management. The video highlights the collaborations between the academics, medical staff, parents and -most importantly - the children.

----------


## Airicist

ALIZ-E - Tony Belpaeme

Published on Nov 13, 2014




> ALIZ-E is an €8.3 million initiative funded by the European Commission and led by Plymouth University. Over the course of a four-and-a-half year study, scientists have shown young people with diabetes are more inclined to perform tasks related to their condition if prompted to do so by a friendly interactive robot. Here, Tony Belpaeme - Professor in Cognitive Systems and Robotics at Plymouth University and academic lead for ALIZ-E – talks about the project and the difference it is already making for children right across Europe.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Charlie robot new best buddy for kids with diabetes"

July 10, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Medical robot assistants

Published on Jul 13, 2016

----------

